# Sig Op Bonus?



## lukek22 (22 Jun 2006)

Hey All,

Wondering if anyone had any clue what (if any) bonuses a Sig Op would yield entering the forces now.  On the website, it says such a bonus/incentive would be available, but fails to specify what.  Anyone have any idea?

Thanks,

Luke


----------



## kincanucks (22 Jun 2006)

It is only available to QL 5A qualified ex Reg F or Component Transfering Res F applicants who are qualified QL 5A.


----------



## 735_winnipeg (22 Jun 2006)

u most likely get bonus for civilian experience or post secondary diplomas/degrees if u come in as a civilian but if ur a reservist going to reg f then they'll inot ur p res experience (ie 3s, 5s, PLQ, etc).


----------



## lukek22 (22 Jun 2006)

Do you think a Information Systems Diploma from a college would cut it?  What range of bonus/incentives are there?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (22 Jun 2006)

735_winnipeg said:
			
		

> u most likely get bonus for civilian experience or post secondary diplomas/degrees if u come in as a civilian but if ur a reservist going to reg f then they'll inot ur p res experience (ie 3s, 5s, PLQ, etc).



wtf?  say again all after "mumble mumble", over


----------



## navymich (22 Jun 2006)

735_winnipeg said:
			
		

> u You most likely get  a bonus for civilian experience or post secondary diplomas/degrees if u you come in as a civilian but if ur you're a reservist going to reg f then they'll inot ??? ur you're p res experience (ie 3s, 5s, PLQ, etc).



735, read this regarding MSN speak --- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Sorry Mud, tried.  Still doesn't make much sense.  ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (22 Jun 2006)

I need my VPD (Veiled Speech De-coder) on this one   >


----------



## Pea (22 Jun 2006)

735_winnipeg said:
			
		

> u most likely get bonus for civilian experience or post secondary diplomas/degrees if u come in as a civilian but if ur a reservist going to reg f then they'll inot ur p res experience (ie 3s, 5s, PLQ, etc).



Let me give this a shot.  ;D

You will most likely get a bonus for civilian experience or post secondary diplomas/degrees if you come in as a civilian. But, if you're a reservist going to reg force they'll look at your Primary Reserve experience. (ie: 3's, 5's, PLQ, etc)

*Just what I interpret it to mean.  ;D
(I speak teenager/child/illiterate/lazy quite well. - silly siblings of mine)


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (22 Jun 2006)

Pea, I think you could go direct entry into Comm Research Op....you already speak atleast 2 languages (English and Mumble Mumble).


----------



## navymich (22 Jun 2006)

Thanks Pea.  ;D 

That was pretty well the adjusted way I got it too.  What I found interesting about it though was the "most likely", when it had already been answered definitely just 10 minutes prior by our resident recruiting guru.


----------



## Pea (22 Jun 2006)

We need a "bowing" smiley.

I should probably update my resume to add my multi linguistic skills.  ;D


----------



## kincanucks (22 Jun 2006)

_u most likely get bonus for civilian experience or post secondary diplomas/degrees if u come in as a civilian but if ur a reservist going to reg f then they'll inot ur p res experience (ie 3s, 5s, PLQ, etc)._

_Do you think a Information Systems Diploma from a college would cut it?  What range of bonus/incentives are there?_

Do you two need this written in a different language so that you can understand it?

_It is only available to QL 5A qualified ex Reg F or Component Transferring Res F applicants who are qualified QL 5A._

Now watch my lips.  Currently, no experience or diploma is going to get an applicant a bonus for enrolling as a Sig Op.  In order for someone to get the bonus for Sig Op they need to be an ex Reg F member who is Qualification Level 5A or a Res F member who is component transferring to the Reg F and has Qualification Level 5A.


----------



## 735_winnipeg (23 Jun 2006)

not true kincanucks, an ex co-worker of mine from an old job signed up for the sig op bonus and he got into the reg force and also got the bonus.  he had no previous military experience, just a degree from the university of manitoba and a few years of civilian computer support experience.  he did his basic training in st jean and moc training in kingston.  so you dont have to be ex-reg force to get the bonus but if you are then use it to your advantage.


----------



## kincanucks (23 Jun 2006)

735_winnipeg said:
			
		

> not true kincanucks, an ex co-worker of mine from an old job signed up for the sig op bonus and he got into the reg force and also got the bonus.  he had no previous military experience, just a degree from the university of manitoba and a few years of civilian computer support experience.  he did his basic training in st jean and moc training in kingston.  so you dont have to be ex-reg force to get the bonus but if you are then use it to your advantage.



and this was when?


----------



## Andyd513 (23 Jun 2006)

out of curiosity what is the signing bonus currently at for ql5a qual sigops? 

Already somewhat planning to CT in approx one year when I'm done my college program but this has my interest piqued!


----------



## kincanucks (23 Jun 2006)

Andy_d said:
			
		

> out of curiosity what is the signing bonus currently at for ql5a qual sigops?
> 
> Already somewhat planning to CT in approx one year when I'm done my college program but this has my interest piqued!



Let you know tomorrow.


----------



## kincanucks (23 Jun 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Let you know tomorrow.



It is 20,000.


----------



## Andyd513 (23 Jun 2006)

Thanks kincanucks!

Much appreciated, as always.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (23 Jun 2006)

KinCanuuk,

Is the bonus not paid half when you sign, and half 1 year later?

Mud


----------



## kincanucks (23 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> KinCanuuk,
> 
> Is the bonus not paid half when you sign, and half 1 year later?
> 
> Mud



The first installment is paid on the day you transfer or the day after you complete BMQ and the second installment is paid 12 months after the first and it is not tax free.


----------



## shadow (23 Jun 2006)

Wow I wish that bonus was in place when I transferred to RegF Sig Op.  QL5B qualified, and I got nothing.  In fact I had to fight to get a higher incentive!


----------



## SIG MITCH (10 Aug 2006)

I joined a couple years ago, university education in computer science and 2 diplomas in security and networking, a handful of IT certs and a couple years experience working security for the government of NB..... No sign up bonus, so Im pretty sure hes right when he says you need to be QL5 qualified!


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Aug 2006)

I'll let you all know...


My CT is in, and I am Res F QL5 qualified. The res QL5 was recently changed to be Reg F QL5 equivalent, so apparently I don't need to redo the trades qualification training. That's from the Commandant of CFSCE. Once the process goes forward, we'll see how I fare.

One question for Kincanucks. With a skilled Component transfer, what would the review board look at as far as rank? TI?


----------



## kincanucks (10 Aug 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I'll let you all know...
> 
> 
> My CT is in, and I am Res F QL5 qualified. The res QL5 was recently changed to be Reg F QL5 equivalent, so apparently I don't need to redo the trades qualification training. That's from the Commandant of CFSCE. Once the process goes forward, we'll see how I fare.
> ...



Your time in the Res F, qualification level and current rank will all be considered when determining your rank and pay level upon transfer.  If you are accepted read you offer message carefully before accepting.


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Aug 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Your time in the Res F, qualification level and current rank will all be considered when determining your rank and pay level upon transfer.  If you are accepted read you offer message carefully before accepting.



Thank you very much, sir. I'll be sure to read everything carefully


----------



## Ansibomb (11 Aug 2006)

The signup bonus for a no previous service enrollment is only $10,000. Payable in 2 lump sums, 1 year apart.  I'm currently in the process of drafting a redress for this issue as my civilian certificates would have let me skip parts of both my QL3 and QL5 courses.  Not to mention the money that JSR has paid for me to goto IT courses in Kingston.


----------

